# COURTESAN (SF)



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I sold a book yesterday -- my first. And after the first wild elation came calm reflection and a quiet re-walking of the path which led me here, as well as a vision of what is surely to come.

One might say it all started with Mr. Wallace, my 9th grade English teacher. One day he said: "Write a poem and have it ready to hand in on Monday." A poem? Me? Okay, I wrote the wretched thing -- and, believe me, it was wretched. Were this a movie, you'd hear the ominous strains of music as I carried out that assignment, a foreshadowing of things to come.

Some weeks later, whilst walking, words started to come to me. Words with rhythm and with rhyme. Poetry. By the time I arrived home a poem had been born -- which I dutifully wrote down. I was good, a natural. I had a talent! I also had the approbation and admiration of my mother and, as we all know, mothers never lie about this sort of thing. A few years later, upon looking back at those first poems I, as do all authors in similar circumstances, cringed. (I also began to doubt my mother's taste in poetry, but that's a different story.) Then, in Grade 12, one Mrs Hanes did agree with my mother's first assessment and pushed me on.

Ah, poetry! What wonders one can weave with words sublime to tell a tale in verses few. What magic from the pen pours out to gladden the heart anew. Yeah, you get the picture. But, as is my wont, I had come into poetry at a time when poetry no longer was so popular as in earlier ages. [Story of my life -- taking up the fad which the world has now passed by.] No longer could one find fame in poetry. And, though the men at the Arctic camp where I worked enjoyed my Robert Service-like 'Ballad of Bruce and the Seal', I knew that a wider audience had to await me if only I . . .

PROSE! Why say in one hundred words that which might be said in 100,000? My first novella was a wonder! I had a talent. I was a natural. A couple of years later I re-read this gleaming (though short) epic -- and cringed. But stories flowed forth--even novels--and, uncovering the beauty of my words from the heavy skirts of meter and rhyme, I showed them to any who would look. Yes, I had become a Word Slut, going out with any who might deign to read. Friends and Family looked askance [and hid away when the latest tome issued forth].

But, yesterday, I sold my first book and I realize that I have slid far down the slope from Poetic Idealist, through Word Slut and now to . . .

I stand on the corner of KindleBoards Street and Amazon Ave, propositioning passers-by. "Hey, Reader, looking for a good time? A free sample is yours for the asking." I wink. "And, should it please, you can have 'Courtesan' -- 70,000 words for only 99 cents [edit: now $2.99]. A couple hours of guilty pleasure -- no, let's find a word other than 'guilty'. A few hours of well-deserved relaxation, allowing the words to paint a picture, tell a story, let you escape. Ah, and come back later and we might have a 2fer. Yes, two novellas for one low price. And after that, perhaps Pelgraff, a novel of derring-do, of war and strife! Yes, indeed, we can party!"

And now, now, I have sold my words for money -- thirty-five cents -- and is there any lower I can fall? I've become a Word Wh . . . well, a Professional. Yes, a professional, that's a much better word.

But, alas, I see, far in the future, D.A. Boulter driving a taxi. Yes, all you, my fellow authors know and fear that fate. A cabbie does not take his passengers on sight-seeing trips to show what he or she wants to show. No, a cabbie takes passengers where THEY want to go. And I see myself there, driving that cab . . . a Hack.

So, tell me, fellow wordsmiths, why is it, when I see my book has sold, when I have passed another milestone on the Road to Degradation, that I feel no shame? Why do I feel instead -- euphoric? And, in closing, when I recall Mr. Wallace from Grade 9 and Mrs Hanes from Grade 12, do I, instead of cursing, say to them, "Thank-you"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DA--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

I've added an image link to your book post.
 









We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature, as you have done. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Be sure to bookmark your thread so you can find it in the future. We ask that authors have one thread per book and post updates to that thread rather than start a new one. See the fine print below for rules about bumping.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, although I hadn't planned it this way, apparently this thread is my Courtesan







thread. Now, I can't claim to be a courtesan, I'm a . . . well you read the thread title. But my book, now out there for a month has smashed all previous sales records -- okay, you got me, there were no previous sales.

And I can happily relate my first review, a scintillating paragon of a review. No, it's not on Amazon, no reviews there yet, but this is better, it's . . . from a friend. She said:

"_I was surprised. It read like a real book_."

Well, that should have hundreds, if not thousands, of you stampeding into the Kindle store to acquire something by an indie author that reads like a _real_ book. I'm sure you're tired off all those that read like imitation books--you know the ones, they have a cover but turn out to be a hollow box without words inside.

On to the news!

Another milestone on my path to degradation has occurred. I've been a 'professional' for a month now. (I've put out another book, but I daren't mention the name or this'll become its thread as well.) With _two_ different titles in my repertoire, the police are giving me sideways glances as I stand at the corner of Kindleboards St. and Amazon Ave and strive to entice even more readers. July could be a record month. Jaswinder (my protagonist) and I cordially invite you to download the sample of Courtesan. Then, should it please, take a journey into hyperspace where everything is grey and colourless. Hmmm. That didn't come out quite like I wanted it to. Besides which, as a word slu-- word wh-- . . . um, professional, I must attempt to stamp out and eliminate redundancies.

Okay, I have to admit I'm in trouble. Jaswinder is jealous. I've been spending too much of my time lately with Alan McLean, who appears in the same universe some 450 years later and whose own thread I'm preparing for later this month. So, if a few of you would curl up with Jaswinder and her sample, it would take the pressure off me.

Courtesan







by D. A. Boulter.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello D.A.,

I am amazed that no has posted in this thread! I loved your posts and think you are wonderfully creative with a dry, witty (ok, sarcastic), smart sense of humor and you had me in stitches when I read this a few nights ago. I downloaded a sample of Courtesan even though it's not my usual genre, but did not post that night because I wanted to read the sample first. Well, I still haven't read any of the samples I've downloaded this week yet, but I wanted to post while I could still find your thread. I do plan on reading your book sample tomorrow and I will let you know if I decide to buy the book to add to my kindle collection which I can't seem to keep up with. LOL 
Again, I just wanted you to know I really enjoyed reading your posts and good luck with book sales.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Congratulations on selling your first book.  I've downloaded the sample, which I hope to read soon...ish


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> D.A.--
> 
> Your book sounds intriguing! You're familiar with our rules, we just like to have a recap in each book thread!


Well, I made the original post before the Writer's Cafe appeared and had not intended this to be about 'Courtesan' in particular. Then you replied with a post which made it appear that it was to be my 'Courtesan' thread. Others got in trouble for more than one thread, so I felt I was stuck with it. And I did wait 3 weeks.

As for Jaswinder, she's kinda upset that persons and/or organizations unknown want to steal or bury her research on hyperspace which may very possibly lead to more rapid transit between Earth and its colony worlds. (They might want to bury her, too -- literally -- which she finds somewhat distressing. Who wouldn't?) She thought a break-through would benefit everyone, anger no one. Who coulda known? But she's a very organized and tenacious little critter -- just ask me, I know. She hounded me, week after week to get her own story, then complained it wasn't long enough for her. Now it's novel length, but she still wants more. Where was I?

Oh, yeah, so she's developed a plan to escape whoever might come after her, but she isn't quite the professional at disappearing that she is the laboratory -- they find her and she's on the run again, made up as a hooker. [I think that's the cue for Johannes.] Johannes Yrden, pilot of the Yrden Family lines spaceship '_Venture_', is looking for someone to share an 8 month voyage. He's tired of living with only the ship's crew, half of which are family. Brother Matt, the captain, doesn't approve, has never approved, which sort of makes young Johannes more determined to hire a new courtesan after Matt basically chased his last two off the ship.

He's got a ship, needs a companion; she's on the run, needs a place to hide. What's more natural than for them to hook up? [Okay, so I, as author, tweaked possibilities just a little--it is my universe, after all, and I am God there--just don't tell Jaswinder I said that . . . _please_. She'll kill me if she realizes that it was I who put her through all that suffering.] Jaswinder figures she's got the perfect place to hide and continue her research--a ship in hyperspace. So she signs the courtesan agreement. [Okay, not exactly how it happens. She's pretty pushy--I told you that, didn't I?] Naturally (again), she's in for a rude shock when she finds herself in the middle of a family argument and not exactly trusted. She could get around that by revealing her true identity, but there's a possibility that one of her pursuers booked passage (see above, the threat of death thing). And, just when we all thought things couldn't get any worse--well, I'm probably not giving anything away if I tell you that things do get worse.

And, by gum, if you want to know more, check out the book.

That's Courtesan







, a wallet draining $0.99. 70,000 words -- whadda deal, that's only 1.42 x 10-2cents per word. Jaswinder would be proud of me, using scientific notation.

To LuvMyKindle & Lyndl:

Hope you like the sample. Will it improve my chances if I mention that there is a cat in the novel? Okay, she doesn't have a big part, but I find a cat lends a certain dignity to any endeavour.

However, I must warn you. Read the sample. The book is not written in the humourous vein of these posts. If you are looking for more of that, you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want to start fresh, let us know!

Betsy


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

As a feeder, shelterer, springbroad, and maid to three cats, of course it helps to know your book has that extra dignity factor to look forward to. I read the sample and purchased your book a few minutes ago. I can't say for sure when I will read it due to an ever growing TBR list, but I did like the sample.    Don't worry, I didn't expect the book to read like your posts, but am happy to see there is definitely a bit of dry humor in the story, at least from what I've read so far. Sorry Duke and Tempest are no longer with you; I do know what it's like to lose 4-legged loved ones, and while you can never "replace" one feline with another, there are so many cute, furry critters willing to put up with (and even find genuine affection for) a human who will care for, feed, and amuse them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

D.A. . . .don't know why but the link in your post (reply #5) is to your other book. . .the other links seem to be right.

You'll be happy to hear I bought the book. . . .but I would not suggest holding your breath until I read it.  

Which is only meant to say is that I have quite a few books on my TBR list. . . . . . . .


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> D.A. . . .don't know why but the link in your post (reply #5) is to your other book. . .the other links seem to be right.
> 
> You'll be happy to hear I bought the book. . . .but I would not suggest holding your breath until I read it.
> 
> Which is only meant to say is that I have quite a few books on my TBR list. . . . . . . .


Many thanks. Link fixed. And thank you for the purchase. (Note to self: do not hold breath.)



LuvMyKindle said:


> As a feeder, shelterer, springbroad, and maid to three cats, of course it helps to know your book has that extra dignity factor to look forward to. I read the sample and purchased your book a few minutes ago. I can't say for sure when I will read it due to an ever growing TBR list, but I did like the sample.  Don't worry, I didn't expect the book to read like your posts, but am happy to see there is definitely a bit of dry humor in the story, at least from what I've read so far. Sorry Duke and Tempest are no longer with you; I do know what it's like to lose 4-legged loved ones, and while you can never "replace" one feline with another, there are so many cute, furry critters willing to put up with (and even find genuine affection for) a human who will care for, feed, and amuse them.


Ah, Tempest left long ago, circa 1984, but lives on in fond memory as time has woven its healing web about me. Duke, however, left (cancer) only eight months ago and Paddy was taken from me (a car) just a few weeks ago now. Those wounds are still fresh. But Joe E. Katt reminds me that the food dish must still be filled on an ongoing basis and sniffing the fresh morning (3 a.m.) breeze still makes life worth living.

And my thanks to you, too, for the purchase of my book. Perhaps that will keep Jaswinder off my back for a bit until I finish with (at least some of) the several novels that are floating about my head and hard-drive.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

How can one claw one's way back from being a 'word sl--', er, 'word wh---', um, Professional, when one receives accolades for one's work?

I remember being a boy of 15 and my mother calling me to supper--three times. Well, actually I don't remember the three calls--I didn't hear even one, as Alistair MacLean's 'The Golden Rendezvous' had so enthralled me that I knew nothing outside the book until I turned that last page--but I remember her telling me of them when I complained that she'd forgotten me.

Now, I find that Maria has accorded me a like tip of the hat. On her Amazon review of my book Courtesan







she says: "The next time I looked up, it was evening outside, and I wondered how I could have reached the last page already. The book is excellent!"

I feel warm inside, knowing that, as I stand on the intersection of Kindleboards St. and Amazon Ave promising Readers a good time, (at least) some consider the promise fulfilled.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I sold a book today - my 100th copy of Courtesan. Does that make me a centurion? And no, not in the aspect of a Roman warrior commanding one hundred men, but in the shameful category of having sold those words for money 100 times.

My thanks to the powers that be that my mother cannot see me, now, strutting the corner of Kindleboards St. and Amazon Ave, hitching up my metaphorical skirt and showing a paragraph or two, enticing passers-by with the now familiar "Looking for a good read? Try a sample." Then cupping my reviews and, lowering my head while looking fetchingly up through artificially lengthened lashes, batting my eyes, saying, "Others have not regretted going all the way!" And smiling an enticing smile.

However, after the sale, at home again, looking into the mirror I wonder at this Word Sl--, Word Wh---, uh, Professional I see. And, oh, the shame! Knowing I can never go back to what I was, pure and innocent, not having to press my back against the bookstore wall as the Kindle-Vice Squad walks by, hiding, not worrying that my covers are in their mug-shot books.

I could stop. I could push the button that says 'unpublish', I suppose. Yet, can I give up the thrill of saying:
"Courtesan beckons! There is danger, there's romance. Open the book to derring-do, to hyperspace and ships that travel 'twixt the stars!"? I cannot. Once on this path 'tis hard to even seek escape.

I sold a book today -- the 100th copy of Courtesan. I fear I am undone, but greet you, Reader, with bright eyes and offer you Number One hundred and one.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Courtesan has the honour to be the KB Book Of The Day for Friday Nov 5th. Hmm. That's Guy Fawkes Day in the UK and, as we all know, on that day they burn Guy in effigy. I hope that doesn't mean that Kbers are going to burn me in effigy or, worse, reality. Let's get it straight here: Harvey scheduled me for this day; he's the one to burn in effigy, not me. Sorry, Harvey, but when my effigial self is threatened, my loyalty to KB ends. Nice knowing you. Ta, ta.

On to the serious portion of this post.

The title of this thread might well be "Who Is Jaswinder Saroya, and Why Is She Hounding Me?" Alternately: "A Cautionary Tale for Authors".

Jaswinder came from a one line throw-away in Pelgraff. As Alan McLean enters hyperspace for the first time, the ship's PA welcomes him to 'the J-Channel'. McLean looks up that reference in the ship's computer and sees: "J-Channel: discovered by Jaswinder Saroya, the J-Channel is a non-linear representation of linear space."

And thus it began.

Just a throw-away line to make my universe in Pelgraff seem a little more real, to give it depth. Had I but known . . . but, alas, I cannot go back and change what hath been wrought.

Naturally, I thought little of it at the time but, one night, this voice prickled in my mind, saying: "I have a story. Tell it!" I looked around but saw no one. Who had a story? Like a fool, I asked. "Me, Jaswinder," came the reply. _Jas-who? Go back to sleep_.

Ironically, it was I who could no longer sleep. "Tell my story, tell my story," I kept hearing. Friends and co-workers began to note the growing bags under my eyes and to comment that I should take better care of myself. In self-defence, I submitted (always a dangerous thing to do where a character is concerned) and agreed to 'tell her story'.

It didn't take too long and there it was _Courtesan_, _the short story_. . . which ended quite happily for one Jaswinder Saroya, I must say. _There, done. Haunt me no more_.

Obviously, I knew little of Jaswinder. Just as obviously, I was about to find out just how little I understood her. "You call that my story? That's just a prologue. What kind of an author are you?" And those are the nicer bits. I realized I would get no rest until I complied, but I'm not one a character can push around with impunity. Jazz wants to play games? She'll get her story, but she may not like it. Where my books are concerned, I'm a god (as are all fiction authors) and one riles a god at one's own risk

Thus, I ripped out the happy ending and made her suffer. I treated her badly (as an angry god is wont to do), but she got her story. And so we have: Courtesan, _the novel_. Jaswinder got her novel and I got what I desired: silence.

Or did I?

Recently I began hearing her voice again. She's a very determined, fearless lady. My story isn't complete, she tells me. November is coming, she tells me. You've heard of NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month)? she asks, well knowing that I have. This is a perfect time, she tells me. Well, I may be a god, but she's a pest! A relentless, resourceful pest. Did I mention relentless? Well, it bears repeating. So, whipped, I entered NaNoWriMo and am some 3000 words into a sequel of Courtesan.

Other authors: take note and beware the persistent character! Better, perhaps, to kill them off early.

I, however, will have the last laugh. (I hope.) Her new book (working title: _Not With A Whimper_) will be her last. I have my answer to Jaswinder-finally. Unfortunately, my answer to Jaswinder is Colleen, who has started berating me for not telling her tale, like I promised to.

There is no rest for the wicked.

Courtesan: read the sample!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Have a great day, and thanks for having us feature Courtesan as our Book of the Day!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I clicked on the "open it" link in the KBBOTD box, started reading and didn't want to stop!  One clicked, and now will not get any of the things I had planned for the day done!  Thank you!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have all your books -- which makes me sad that I can't buy them again for Book of the Day. I've started Courtesan and it's great!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I purchased it earlier today.
And I also started it today.....I seldom do that and have to admit that it was merely accidental.
But......
It really starts off well.
I am only a few pages into it and am captivated already.

Just sayin......


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It does start off in an intriguing way. Check out the online sample here:

http://www.kboards.com/sample/?asin=B003P2VH98


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey, I have been reading more and it just keeps on being a good read.

And nice SciFi.

Anything this good has to stay a good read.

Just sayin.....


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Mom of 4 said:


> Well, I clicked on the "open it" link in the KBBOTD box, started reading and didn't want to stop! One clicked, and now will not get any of the things I had planned for the day done! Thank you!


So, let me get this straight: You had things planned, but they were things you didn't really want to do. Courtesan provided an excuse to get you out of doing them. Okay, I can live with that. I guess Jaswinder isn't such a bad sort after all. I hope you enjoy the remainder of the book--and thank you.



geoffthomas said:


> Hey, I have been reading more and it just keeps on being a good read.
> 
> And nice SciFi.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Geoff. That's nice to hear. Perhaps I won't be burned in effigy after all . . . which would mean that Harvey is safe, too.



LKRigel said:


> I have all your books -- which makes me sad that I can't buy them again for Book of the Day. I've started Courtesan and it's great!


Thanks LK.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Finished this book today, REALLY enjoyed it!  Very glad to hear that Jaswinder's story will continue because I need to know what's next!  Loved the family relationships, well written and very believable.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Mom of 4 said:


> Finished this book today, REALLY enjoyed it! Very glad to hear that Jaswinder's story will continue because I need to know what's next! Loved the family relationships, well written and very believable.


Why, thank you very much. I am very happy to know that my book pleased. The novel I'm writing (working title: Not With a Whimper), takes place approx 20 years after Courtesan ended. I need to do that story in order to make more clear a couple of minor points that happen in Pelgraff, which takes place 450 years after Not With a Whimper. I may later write something covering some of the years inbetween Courtesan and Not With A Whimper, but there is massive confusion in D.A.land.

See, I had contracted with Colleen Yrden to tell her story in a series of novels. I started that and suddenly Alan McLean appeared and wanted his story told. It had much to do with the Colleen saga and McLean tends towards persuasive. I wrote Pelgraff for him and in the middle of that Jaswinder appeared, distracting me still further from Colleen, though her story does have some bearing. Now, just when I was about to get back to Colleen, Jaswinder reappeared and, as you know, she's quite a feisty lady. But I must get back to Colleen, who recently reminded me that she has killed before, and get her work underway. Then there is Korsh, who doesn't like the fact that I'm portraying him as a villain in Pelgraff and plan to do likewise in parts of Colleen's story. He tells me of extenuating circumstances, and demands that I give him time to tell his side of things.

So, there's a lot to do before I attempt to deal with Jaswinder: The Missing Years. A lot of characters have their hooks in me and I must obey. Such is the life of an author.

But, yes, Jaswinder's story does continue, as do the stories of most all of my characters--in my mind, if not elsewhere in writing. And that's the wonderful thing about the world of literature. The telling of a story is a joint affair between writer and reader, utilizing the imaginations of both. Thus, even if an author never again visits a character or world, those characters and worlds can live on in our own imaginations -- forever.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I must say I find your posts here about your books/characters most entertaining and inventive.

I must also say that I have finished Courtesan and enjoyed it very much.  I really like the family merchant ship concept (C.J. Cherryh also wrote about same in her Merchanter series - actually in the Chanur series also).  I think you have provided a terrific backdrop and tie-in books should do well.

I have already purchased Pelgraff because I NEED to read more about this "family".  I just hope that does not mess up the statistics if you should have a day that you sponsor KB BOTD with that title.

Just sayin......


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I must say I find your posts here about your books/characters most entertaining and inventive.
> 
> I must also say that I have finished Courtesan and enjoyed it very much. I really like the family merchant ship concept (C.J. Cherryh also wrote about same in her Merchanter series - actually in the Chanur series also). I think you have provided a terrific backdrop and tie-in books should do well.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you find my posts entertaining. You like it when someone catalogues their misery? I tell of how I'm tragically beset on all sides by characters who destroy my health by nagging (Jaswinder), threaten me with beatings (McLean) and perhaps death (Colleen) and you find this entertaining. This says more about you than about me.

Thank you for the purchase of Pelgraff. I hope you enjoy it. It is, however, written in a very different style than Courtesan. It does feature Colleen Yrden, but the story belongs to, and is told by, McLean.

Now that you mention it, I probably did get the idea for family-based trade ships from CJ Cherryh. I recall having a copy of 'Merchanter's Luck' somewhere about.

My whole conception of the Yrden Family Universe is based on a 'what-if' from our own history. I can't tell you the 'what if', as that would give it all away. When trying to figure out how I'd tell the story, Colleen Yrden came to mind. Tell her story within the history of her Universe, giving her a pivotal role. Then everything went sideways. If I wanted to tell that story, then I'd need this back-story. (Cue Pelgraff.) To elaborate on Pelgraff's own back-story, I needed Jaswinder, but not the Jaswinder of Courtesan, but the Jaswinder of 'Not With a Wimper'. And I needed the tie in with the Yrdens to get us back to Colleen. However, I didn't want Jaswinder's tie-in with the Yrdens to come about in 'Not With A Whimper', thus Courtesan. Suddenly I have core ideas for about 10 novels. I'm combining about 3 of them in 'Not With A Whimper' and I'm finding it difficult.

Ask almost any writer: The problem isn't where to get the idea for the next novel, the problem is to choose which of the many ideas to develop. Now, as you say you 'NEED to read more about this "family"', I guess I'd better get back to writing about it.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Really enjoyed finishing reading Courtesan over the Christmas holiday. Good strong storyline and plenty of interesting psychological tension between the characters - but most of all I loved the underlying romantic interest - oh, and the hyperspace physics, of course.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Why, thank you, Daphne. It is always nice to hear that one's work is appreciated. And I'm sure that Jaswinder would take especial pride that your love of hyperspace physics dominated all else . . . that is what you said, right?

And, as of today, _Courtesan_ has sold 150 copies. I'm glad that you enjoyed yours. Now that my travails with "Ghost Fleet" are over, perhaps I can get back to _Courtesan's_ sequel.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We will be right here waiting for it.

Just sayin......


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

SOS! Danger, danger, Doug Boulter!

For the first time another book of mine is out-selling 'Courtesan' in the monthly sales department. Jaswinder, therefore, demands that I put up something to redirect attention her way. 'But you are all brothers and sisters,' I say, trying to deflect her anger. 'You are all equal in my eyes.'

You can guess how well that worked out. I got a good shellacking. Apparently I've been paying more attention to the 'baby' than to her. 'Ghost Fleet' even got a KB-BOTD spot last month. And, I haven't even brought to the attention of the world that she received a review from our own B. Tackitt, who said she kinda liked Jaswinder and gave her 4 stars (http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan-ebook/product-reviews/B003P2VH98/).

So, with this post, I can consider duty done, Jaswinder appeased and get back to my final editing of "The Steadfasting", a sword & sorcery novel which I hope to have up this month or next at latest -- given I can find a cover for it. Yeah, like that'll please Jaswinder. Ah, the life of an author has it's ups and downs. [Getting harangued by Jaswider ain't one of the ups--just so you'll be under no false impressions.]

Thank you, B. Tackitt for the review and many thanks to all who've purchased Courtesan and kept the attention of a certain character elsewhere.

Live the joy,

Doug.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I liked Ghost Fleet a lot.
And certainly Courtesan was so good that it got me sucked in to reading things authored by Mr. Boulter.
But Pelgraff remains my favorite (as I have said elsewhere).

Just sayin.....


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

February ended, a dark, terrible month. Ghost Fleet outsold Courtesan 22-18 ending Courtesan's reign as my top selling novel for each month. Jaswinder couldn't believe it and began plotting to put herself back on top. First she asked [read _nagged me_] for a new cover, started a campaign to get others to suggest this same to me [read _nag_] until I finally gave in and commissioned one.

Not satisfied, that tramp then seduced (by what means, I'm not sure and I'm not asking) our own Nathan Lowell into promoting her on his blog. The sales started coming in; the new cover went up and the sales continued. Today is the fifth day with double-digit sales for Courtesan and it's outselling all 3 of my other books at a rate exceeding 3-1.

Now I'm getting the 'I told you so' speech, solely (I believe) to firmly put me in my place. Ah, well, at least it is better than the nagging.

Unfortunately, Arialla, daughter of Dellem, has begun _suggesting_ that if she and her book, 'The Steadfasting', were to get a nice cover and get published, she could give Jaswinder a run for her money. It never ends.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just saw this new cover, and I love it.

edit:


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Jaswinder wants to thank all who have read of her exploits in Courtesan. Eight people have now reviewed it favourably. She waited a long time for the reviews and now is happy enough to not bug me much any longer.

Jaswinder's Universe faces rough times ahead. Her sequel progresses, but slowly. New ideas keep intruding and I'm beginning to wonder if I can fit it all in one book.

Joe E Katt is happy with the sales bump. He figures he's now entitled to an upgrade in food. (He already gets the good stuff.) I tell him that I haven't seen a penny, yet. He doesn't see my point. As mentioned in my last post -- it just keeps on keeping on.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, wouldn't you know it. You miss miss an anniversary, a birthday, a special day and all sorts of passive-aggressiveness tumbles down about your head. Okay, let's be realistic here, Jaswinder is never passive. So, I just got the aggressiveness, straight up and pure.

Forgive me. I forgot to mention your 3000th sale last month and your 20th review.

There. That's out of the way and no, I don't really expect it to do any good. She's still nagging me about her new book which, due to other scheduling, isn't coming along fast enough for her. [Translation: I'm not devoting all my time to it, as I have a couple others before it in the queue.] The list of subplots for "Not With a Whimper" keep growing and if this keeps up, by the time I write it, it'll have to be a trilogy -- not wanting that.

Nonetheless:

August saw Courtesan's 3000th sale!

Rah, Team! Jaswinder presents her compliments to those who read her story. She's quite thrilled about the whole thing.

When I first became a word slut, uh, word wh--, uh, Professional, yeah, that's the term, I always hoped that I would eventually sell 1000 copies of each book I put up. I'm just so happy that it actually happened. Though it's nice to get paid, I'm also really happy that 3000+ people have my book available to read if not already read. It's a great feeling and I feel that the time and work I put into my characters has been vindicated.

August saw Courtesan's 20th review!

And it is really, really nice to know that 20 people thought enough of my work to post reviews averaging 4.5 stars.

Thanks to all.

Doug


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I see by the calendar on the wall that it's time for my semi-annual bump of this thread!

Courtesan has now sold over 4000 copies and most of those who bought haven't complained or returned it. I must have done something right.

As usual, my characters claim that any favourable views are due to them and any unfavourable comments are due to my translation of what they told me. Sometimes you can't win for losing. But Jaswinder is showing signs of contentment due to the fact that I'm about to begin writing the first draft to her sequel. But, [cue evil laughter] vengeance is mine, saith the Doug, and she's in for a world of trouble. That world being Earth, but who am I to foreshadow?

She thought I'd be all sweetness and light, thought she'd suffered enough in Courtesan. Ha! Try marriage problems, an unsolvable hyperspace physics problem, and the end of everything as she knows it. Not to mention the worry one's children can put one through. Nag _me_, will she? Make _my_ life a misery, will she? She's about to taste the retribution of the author!

But that's for the future. For today, Jaswinder and I toast to the 4000+ lucky folks who picked up Courtesan.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

To recap:

Courtesan

She needed a ship to escape pursuers; he a companion on a trip to the stars. The deal seemed straight-forward, but neither told the other everything.

Jaswinder Saroya believed that her research in the area of Hyperspace Field Theory would benefit everyone: Family Traders, the InterPlanetary Corporations, Earth's Colonies and governments alike. She erred in not considering commercial and political consequences. Now, someone wants to steal or bury her research and, perhaps, her with it. With no way to fight this unknown foe, Jaswinder knows she has but one chance--complete her research and publish. To do that, she has to stay alive and stay free.

Pilot Johannes Yrden desires a courtesan, someone to keep him company on the 8 month trip to the planet Liberty and back. He wants someone not from the Yrden Family spaceship and to hell with his brother, Captain Matt Yrden, who believes the TransPlanetary Corporations will stock his line-up with spies.

Yrden's plan runs afoul of circumstance, which throws him together with one 'Jazz Saro', a woman on the run. Forced to run with her, Yrden allows her to convince him to sign her on as courtesan. He needs a companion; she needs a ship, a place to hide. It seems a simple enough arrangement.

Jaswinder thinks she's found her perfect solution: a hiding place in hyperspace, where she can complete her research using the ship as her laboratory. Unfortunately, she hasn't reckoned on the possibility of one of her pursuers booking passage, forcing her to maintain the fiction of her alias. The pilot's family, with troubles of their own, grow suspicious and it becomes apparent she cannot complete her research openly. That leaves her the choice: Do what she needs to do to in order to save Jaswinder's life or become Jazz Saro.

​
Second Anniversary Approaching​
In 3 weeks, Jaswinder's second anniversary of being published will arrive. She's excited. So excited that she's demanding her anniversary present: Get to work on my sequel.

As those who've read this thread know, I started it some time ago. But I kept getting sidetracked. Arialla forced me to complete her story "The Steadfasting", and then Rel Panace came along with his story, "In the Company of Cowards". I just completed the first draft of that--and it was a hard one. In it I wanted to touch on the line between bravery and cowardice, sacrifice and suicide. Then someone I knew actually did commit suicide and it threw me and my writing of "Company" for a loop. In fact, it mostly stopped me from writing for months.

Then, the only thing I could do between fits and starts on "Company", was to re-edit and (in places) rewrite a novel I already had written. I published it recently as "Enemy of Korgan". Getting that done broke the log-jam, and I found I could once again concentrate on "Company". Now that its first draft is done, I plan on setting it aside for a time and feel ready to take on Jaswinder's sequel, "Not With A Whimper". Unfortunately, perhaps, ideas for it have continued to grow, branching off in ever new directions. I don't know if I'll be able to fit it all in one book.

So, for Jaswinder's second anniversary present, I now officially begin on her sequel.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JASWINDER​
On June 3rd, 2010, Courtesan went live. Jaswinder, the book's main character (at least in her opinion) became ecstatic. "I feel as if I've just been born, and the galaxy lies at my feet," she said ... or words to that effect. I, the poor author, apparently had little, if anything, to do with that. All my hard work barely got mentioned. She just stood, much like Frankenstein's Monster, and proclaimed: "I LIVE! -- Where's my sequel?"

Yes, I have a new appreciation and sympathy for poor Frankenstein. Um, don't let Jaswinder know I said that. Please.

SO, on the event of her second birthday, Jaswinder has proclaimed (what's with all the proclaiming?) that the price of Courtesan shall be forthwith reduced to $0.99 for a limited time, that all may partake of her wonderfulness.

Please, please, take advantage, if only to read the sample--or even sample the sample. She's a madwoman ... and she has a whip. My back bears crisscrossed welts from the 'encouragement' she gives me to write ever faster on her sequel (which now has 30K words put down). [I look back to the happy times when Officer Alan McLean would take me for 'a walk around the block', whenever I slacked on PELGRAFF.]

Courtesan: Now $0.99 for at least the next week, and possibly for all of June -- she hasn't decided yet.

Enjoy.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Courtesan will remain at $0.99 at least until Saturday ... possibly longer if laziness and worry about my cat stops me from changing the price. It's so hard clicking here, typing in a new price, clicking again, republishing ... the tough life of an author. {sigh}

So, get it while it's still available at this low, low, anniversary price. It won't last forever. Even ennui and procrastination have their limits.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

My how the time has flown. We're now just a month away from the 3rd anniversary of Courtesan going Live on Amazon.

Jaswinder denies that she has gotten any older. Says she'll always remain the same age. And to an extent that is true -- which is one reason that books so appeal. The characters remain the same, an anchor to come back to in the changeable times in which we live our lives. Unlike old friends, they don't change, stop taking your calls, move away.

Jaswinder and the Yrdens welcome you to their adventures and promise that every time you pick up Courtesan, they'll return to you again, just the way you left them, ready to entertain anew, telling the same story, just as old friends are wont to do. But, in a second (or third ... or nth) reading, though the words remain the same, you'll have changed and find that it may speak to you in a different way -- or it may simply remind of old times.

A book as a friend is a constant friend. Why not make friends with Jaswinder today?


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks interesting. I'll add it to my list  

Thanks.
Shane


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Shane Ward said:


> Looks interesting. I'll add it to my list
> 
> Thanks.
> Shane


Thanks. I always recommend looking at the sample. If you don't like it, you're little farther behind -- just lost some time, not money.

Jaswinder thanks you, too.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Another year has passed, and Jaswinder remains out there in the Big Empty, steering a course for safety and home.

Courtesan tells her story of a flight to safety from those would would take what is hers by force, leaving her with no choice but to bow down or to run. Ever resourceful, she runs, now able to trust no one. But without trust, she can never achieve that which she desires. Can she put aside the distrust long enough to find a place to rest? Read Courtesan and find out.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Courtesan has just celebrated its fifth anniversary. It seems hard to believe that five years have passed.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Smashwords.com is having their annual "Read an ebook week" sale.

The following books of mine are 50% off for the week -- now selling for $1.50 - $2.00 (No automatic loading, you have to load it onto your e-reader yourself. Availible in .mobi (for Kindle), pdf, epub, etc. or you can read it online in your browser.

Use the code RAE50 to get your 50% off.

Courtesan 50% off -- $1.50
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45733

In The Company of Cowards 50% off -- $1.50
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/234829

A Throne At Stake 50% off -- $1.50
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/574710

Enemy of Korgan 50%off -- $1.50
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/176245

The Steadfasting 50% off -- $2.00
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/54720

Ghost Fleet 50% off -- $2.00
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/38098

Pelgraff 50% off -- $2.00
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20606

Pilton's Moon/Vengeance is mine 50% off -- $1.50
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/25791


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

These are all great reads.
I wish I had not already read them.....hey I can go re-read them (again).
Good Luck, Mr. Boulter.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> These are all great reads.
> I wish I had not already read them.....hey I can go re-read them (again).
> Good Luck, Mr. Boulter.


Thank you.

Well, I have the next book in the Colleen Yrden saga finished first draft. It's the sequel to Trading For The Stars. It should be out by the end of the month or early next month.

I'm also still working on the sequel to Courtesan. It got too big and had too many threads so I've split it up into 4 different books that will run in a concurrent time-frame. Three will be shorter novels -- about the length of Courtesan and one a longer one. It's caused me nothing but headaches.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, well, well. It seems we're approaching the 6th anniversary of the publication of Courtesan. My how the years have flown. I spent the last twenty minutes reading through the previous posts in this thread, and feeling a little shudder go through me when I realize that I promised "Not With A Whimper" over five years ago and still haven't completed it.

I did as I thought I'd have to do. I broke it up into four different books. One I've finished, but they all take place during the same three-five months, and there's a bit of bleed-through, so I think I'll have to finish all four before publishing them. Jaswinder is annoyed.

Ah, six years I've been at it, and I still get a little thrill when I see a sale for one of my books. Merely the fact that someone has found my book and thought it worth buying brings a warmth to me.

Courtesan doesn't get many new readers these days, about 1-3 per month, but when I pub a new book in her universe, it jumps for a short time. I still have good feelings for her, despite her lack of empathy for what a writer must endure.

So, once again I shill for Jaswinder, whose story she forced me to tell. "Come, one; come, all. See Jaswinder in her prime, read Courtesan today! Be amazed; be thrilled; [get her off my back]."


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Courtesan, my first published book now has its sequel(s) finished.

But, first, take a look at where Jaswinder came from -- she'll appreciate it. I'll appreciate it as she continues to blast me for leaving her sequel for so long.

When Jaswinder Saroya found herself beset on all sides, she had only one option open to her -- RUN! With the help of Johannes Yrden, she attained space, and felt herself safe for the moment. But safetly -- and a place to relax -- eludes her as one of her hunters may have boarded the ship as well, and Johannes's family looks askance at his new 'courtesan'.

Read Courtesan today, then find out what happens to Jaswinder as her story completes in the Not With A Whimper series.

All four books of the Not With A Whimper series are now published and available on KU

Not With A Whimper: Producers
Not With A Whimper: Destroyers
Not With A Whimper: Preservers
Not With A Whimper: Survivors


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Time to take another look at Courtesan. Almost nine years since I published it, and now the sequel (Not With A Whimper series) is out.

It all started with Pelgraff. It began with a throw-away line which referenced a scientist named Jaswinder Saroya. Then I began to wonder just who this scientist was and what her life had been like. Eventually I wrote a short story which ended at the point where she gets a lift up to the Yrden ship. But Jaswinder kept haunting me, wanting me to tell the rest of her story.

Eventually I gave in, and the short story became a novel. The novel sold some 4000 copies and some people wanted 'more Jazz'. It took years, but finally I finished Not With A Whimper.

So, take your time to immerse yourself in Jaswinder's life. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Read Courtesan today, then find out what happens to Jaswinder as her story completes in the Not With A Whimper series.

All four books of the Not With A Whimper series are now published and available on KU

Not With A Whimper: Producers
Not With A Whimper: Destroyers
Not With A Whimper: Preservers
Not With A Whimper: Survivors


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, once again over a year has passed since I updated this thread. Jaswinder still wants me to promote her very own story, Courtesan. Over ten years, now, since I published it, and she's happy that the sequel (Not With A Whimper series) is out, too.

Her distant decendent, Clay, married an outsider, Colleen, who, like Jaswinder joined the family only to become a very important part of it. But Courtesan is where it all started, and a good place to begin your reading in the Yrden Universe.

Jaswinder's waiting for you. Don't make her wait too long; she has her ways of making others pay!"


----------

